# discussion inside here..



## evlinLoutries (May 11, 2011)

hi, I have a lot of question and it is a debatable topics, hopes you will help me out..

1. I have a pardalis torts, and some ppl says that pardalis has an digestive diseases, and you can not change their usual diet..
is it true or not?
cause everytime I gave them food, I mixed it with another green leafy..

2. is it more good to keep your torts without any heat or lamp at night or not?
usually they not get any heat source at night and their not having a problem, even the hatchling one..

3. when exactly the time for cherry head to get their marbling?
cause I have 1 cherry head, and its already 9,3cm but there are no sign of the marbling things..
and do they have min or max size to get marbling?

thanks all..


----------



## coreyc (May 11, 2011)

1-I feed my leo a variety of food I switch it up every few days cactus grasses, weeds, mazrui, produce items I dont know of any digestive diseases

2 - All depends on your night time temp and what kind and how big are the tort's

3 Do not own any Cherry Head's yet


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 11, 2011)

coreyc said:


> 1-I feed my leo a variety of food I switch it up every few days cactus grasses, weeds, mazrui, produce items I dont know of any digestive diseases
> 
> 2 - All depends on your night time temp and what kind and how big are the tort's
> 
> 3 Do not own any Cherry Head's yet



so the issue about "do not giving leo a variety of food" is not true?
thanks God..

my night temp is range at 25-26Â° C..


----------



## coreyc (May 11, 2011)

evlinLoutries said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> > 1-I feed my leo a variety of food I switch it up every few days cactus grasses, weeds, mazrui, produce items I dont know of any digestive diseases
> ...



What are you feeding him now ? how big is he ?


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 11, 2011)

coreyc said:


> evlinLoutries said:
> 
> 
> > coreyc said:
> ...



siomak, fumak, green mustard, opuntia, hibicus flower, and mulberry leaf..

the little one is size of the hatchling, 4,3cm..
and the others is 6cm..


----------



## Neal (May 11, 2011)

1. I've not heard of digestive diseases that would restrict the type of food a leopard can eat. I personally think variety is good, after all they don't have a single food source in the wild, they eat whatever they can kinda thing.

2. My opinion, if it's not broken don't fix it. So if you are not having any issues without having a heat bulb, I would say you are OK. 
3. I don't know. 

The tortoises in your avatar look nice, but it's small, do you have any other pictures of your leopards?


----------



## jeffbens0n (May 11, 2011)

Variety is always good for any tortoises diet, I would try to expand on your diet and feed your torts more variety if you have it available. 

As for your night time temps, they aren't to bad, but you might want to provide some type of heat in case your torts want to warm up, at those sizes they are both hatchlings. 

What makes you think you redfoot will have marbling? Is he from a pair that exhibited this trait?


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 11, 2011)

Neal said:


> 1. I've not heard of digestive diseases that would restrict the type of food a leopard can eat. I personally think variety is good, after all they don't have a single food source in the wild, they eat whatever they can kinda thing.
> 
> 2. My opinion, if it's not broken don't fix it. So if you are not having any issues without having a heat bulb, I would say you are OK. What are your temperatures like during the night out of curiosity?
> 
> ...



1. In my place, there are a lot of issues about that, and it makes me a lil' afraid..

2. Good answer, I like it..
My night temp is arround 25-26 C.. It may turn to 24 C sometimes..

I will update my leo picts on my other thread..



jeffbens0n said:


> Variety is always good for any tortoises diet, I would try to expand on your diet and feed your torts more variety if you have it available.
> 
> As for your night time temps, they aren't to bad, but you might want to provide some type of heat in case your torts want to warm up, at those sizes they are both hatchlings.
> 
> What makes you think you redfoot will have marbling? Is he from a pair that exhibited this trait?



don't my diet is pretty much on variety? and sometimes I left the outside for grazing..

if I provide some heat, they'll move into the warm area, 

it's cherry head, and it has to be marbling, but idk when.. don't all cherry head get marbling?


----------



## Neal (May 11, 2011)

evlinLoutries said:


> 2. Good answer, I like it..
> My night temp is arround 25-26 C.. It may turn to 24 C sometimes..



Sounds pretty good for nighttime temps. As long as they can get to 32-33C + during the day, I'd say you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 11, 2011)

Neal said:


> 1. I've not heard of digestive diseases that would restrict the type of food a leopard can eat. I personally think variety is good, after all they don't have a single food source in the wild, they eat whatever they can kinda thing.
> 
> 2. My opinion, if it's not broken don't fix it. So if you are not having any issues without having a heat bulb, I would say you are OK.
> 3. I don't know.
> ...



here's my link of my torts pict..
the update was on page 2..
My Torts




Neal said:


> evlinLoutries said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Good answer, I like it..
> ...



sure they do..
they get sun bath for 1-2 hours per day in the morning, and their torts table is 32Â° C (the basking area), the warm side is 28-29 during the day until 10 pm..


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 13, 2011)

Could anyone help me about Cherry Head tort?


----------



## allegraf (May 13, 2011)

Not all cherryhead torts marble. It does not look like your is one of those. You can usually start seeing the marbling along the growth lines. Here is what it looks like when they start marbling:


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 14, 2011)

allegraf said:


> Not all cherryhead torts marble. It does not look like your is one of those. You can usually start seeing the marbling along the growth lines. Here is what it looks like when they start marbling:



So my cherry head will not get his marble?

So when cherry head got no marbling, it still cherry head or Red foot?

Or CH have max size to get their marbling?
Thanks..


----------



## allegraf (May 14, 2011)

It is still a cherryhead. That hatchling that I posted was 6 months old or so when it started. They can start at anytime, but looking at the growth lines of your cherry, it is unlikely that it will marble. Sorry. Still a nice tort though.


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 15, 2011)

allegraf said:


> It is still a cherryhead. That hatchling that I posted was 6 months old or so when it started. They can start at anytime, but looking at the growth lines of your cherry, it is unlikely that it will marble. Sorry. Still a nice tort though.



so, how I chose the right Cherry Head?
you say that they can start at anytime, but why mines won't get his marbling?
could u give me the reason?
thanks..


----------



## allegraf (May 15, 2011)

It is luck of the draw. Not all of the cherryheads are guaranteed to marble. The hatchlings generally start around 6 months old. If there are no signs of marbling by then, it is unlikely that it will marble. Yours looks around that age and size. There is nothing you can do to make the tort start marbling, it is just genetics.


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 16, 2011)

allegraf said:


> It is luck of the draw. Not all of the cherryheads are guaranteed to marble. The hatchlings generally start around 6 months old. If there are no signs of marbling by then, it is unlikely that it will marble. Yours looks around that age and size. There is nothing you can do to make the tort start marbling, it is just genetics.



So, when I purchased a 5-6cm cherry head, and there are no sign of marble, it won't marble?
Hmm, its okaay then, I still love 'em..


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 24, 2011)

and I have 1 more question, now, I really think to breed my torts someday, but, I had more than 1 genus, what do u think, keep 'em all and gave 'em a pair or, should I focus in 1 genus?

and what torts that has a good prospect to breed later?
is it pardalis pardalis, cherry head, indian star, radiated or sulcata?

thanks a lot..


----------



## Neal (May 27, 2011)

I would say it's all about what you feel like you can handle. I say, if you have the means to care for a variety of tortoises, go for it! All 5 of the types you mentioned would make good breeding projects. I would say your sulcatas and leopards will probably be your top producing species. I don't know anything about cherry heads. Indian stars in my experience are just as active with reproducing as leopards and sulcatas, but they will produce much fewer offspring each season. The radiateds would be the most difficult I think...but I don't have any experience with them. 

That's what I think you could generally expect.


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 28, 2011)

Neal said:


> I would say it's all about what you feel like you can handle. I say, if you have the means to care for a variety of tortoises, go for it! All 5 of the types you mentioned would make good breeding projects. I would say your sulcatas and leopards will probably be your top producing species. I don't know anything about cherry heads. Indian stars in my experience are just as active with reproducing as leopards and sulcatas, but they will produce much fewer offspring each season. The radiateds would be the most difficult I think...but I don't have any experience with them.
> 
> That's what I think you could generally expect.



yeah, thats the thing, I love 'em all..

so, if I want to breed 'em, how many female should I had? is it 1 male and 3 females is enough?


----------

